# MIUI Battery Use Shows Up Wrong Time



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

I've been on MIUI 1.10.21 for a while now but i just have now started using the Battery Use option in the settings. At times it seems to be displaying the wrong time on the battery. It will say 5h 5m 25s even though my phones been unplugged for 12 hours. Its not a big deal just didn't know if i did something that made it function like this.


----------



## Drocka (Jul 24, 2011)

That's also happening on the icx build. It seems to have been a long term problem with the battery stats. But I can never tell why it has problems on following the time of our battery use.

Hopefully this gets COMPLETELY fixed but its one of those things that doesn't really matter also.

And I think there are 3rd party apps you can use to bypass this situation instead.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

I've never had it misreport the stats personally, or at least by any noticeable amount as you state, and I've been on MIUI as long as its been out for the X.... did you try wiping the battery stats after you flashed MIUI?


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Hit menu and tap unplugged time (or usage what ever it says)


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> Hit menu and tap unplugged time (or usage what ever it says)


Thank you that seems to be the fix.


----------

